# Turkey Tails



## trikerdon (May 14, 2011)

Sorry if this has been talked about before but I can't find anything if it has.

I'm just wondering about Turkey Tails. Can a small dog handle them without choking?


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

If you were to flip a whole turkey breast side down, there's that pointy bit of fat and skin where their back ends. That's the "tail" I believe. 

Here's the best picture I could find, as all pictures of raw turkeys on the internet are shown breast side up. But you can kinda see it between it's legs here:









They should be fine for small dogs, but they're pretty fatty. So I would only give it to a fully transitioned dog.


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

*Turkey Tail*

I have a small dog and don't feed turkey tails because I think they have too much fat and not enough meat and they are on the small side. My girl will try to swallow it whole. I don't feed chicken necks either because they are too small. JMHO


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Liz said:


> I have a small dog and don't feed turkey tails because I think they have too much fat and not enough meat and they are on the small side. My girl will try to swallow it whole. I don't feed chicken necks either because they are too small. JMHO


i will feed chicken tails because malia needs the fat....but i don't feed chicken necks....malia is too big and bubba is too little....oh, and no turkey tails....they do have too much fat....

now that i think about it, i don't feed turkey unless i find it very cheap; and most of the time i do find it, it's either too expensive or it's enhanced.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Depends on the dog as far as I'm concerned about what you can and can not feed. Chicken necks are fine for my medium size dogs they crunch and swallow but give them a turkey neck and they try to swallow it whole so I have to cut it into tiny pieces so they don't.

Ans turkey tails are very fatty!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

whiteleo said:


> Depends on the dog as far as I'm concerned about what you can and can not feed. Chicken necks are fine for my medium size dogs they crunch and swallow but give them a turkey neck and they try to swallow it whole so I have to cut it into tiny pieces so they don't.
> 
> Ans turkey tails are very fatty!


it's always about knowing they dog, eh?


----------



## trikerdon (May 14, 2011)

magicre said:


> it's always about knowing they dog, eh?


Well, I guess the racoons (or whatever) likes turkey tails. Tossed them out last night and all gone this morning.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

trikerdon said:


> Well, I guess the racoons (or whatever) likes turkey tails. Tossed them out last night and all gone this morning.


you know what they say...feed a raccoon and he is yours forever


----------



## trikerdon (May 14, 2011)

Made sure it was far from my place. When my cats fed outside I had a couple of them that though they should be part of the family. Haven't seen them in awhile since the cats moved inside......


----------



## trikerdon (May 14, 2011)

*How about Turkey necks?*

Is it ok to give her turkey necks or do I feed the Racoons again?


----------



## JayJayisme (Aug 2, 2009)

I feed turkey tails to my dogs all the time. I split them into two pieces and each gets a half. They are more of a treat than a part of a regular meal. I have no problems feeding my dogs animal fat. It's good for them, they are designed to eat and process it.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Turkey necks are great, a good chew for teeth and jaws. They get fed on a regular basis here.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

I have to say I feed them also. I get turkey backs from one of the groc. stores in town. The butcher cuts up the turkey himself and was not getting any one to buy the backs, so well guess who. So he cuts them across the back for me and the one end has the tail attached and I hate to throw it out so I give it to her with part of the back. She is getting more turkey backs and necks for RMB than she is chicken.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

I know alot of people on here feed turkey necks when we actually have the freezer space for a 50lb box of them we will grab some, but i won't do the ones fromt he store as they are cut into about 3-4 inch peices whereas the ones we can get in bulk are 8-10 inches long and a nice bone-in meal.


----------

